# Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin



## Franz_16 (1. August 2007)

... unter diesem Titel erschien heute ein Beitrag in unserer Lokalzeitung.

Aber lest selber: 
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/1051855-127,1,0.html

...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Die Meldung gehört weiterverbreitet ))
Da dürfte doch einige vom Baden in Angelgewässern abschrecken.....


----------



## NorbertF (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Ich warte auch täglich drauf dass einer unserer 3 2,x Meter Welse nen Hund verschluckt.
Da ist ne Hundeschule in der Nähe und überall laufen die Köter rum und machen nen Heidenradau und Dreck 
Die Wasservögel fressen sie ja auch (nichtmal die Schwäne haben Ruhe), warum dann nicht mal so nen Wauzi?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Meldung gehört weiterverbreitet ))
> Da dürfte doch einige vom Baden in Angelgewässern abschrecken.....


|good: Angelgewässer sind für Angler und als Oase der Ruhe da.

Und wieso Zander? da war eher ein bis 2m großer Hecht, der mal vorsichtig ein bissel probiert hat ... :g

Welcher Boardie wohnt denn eigentlich dort inner Nähe, ich wüßte was ich da versuchen täte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

)))))


----------



## marca (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Vielleicht sehen die Zehen von der Alten eher wie meine geliebten weißen Twister aus!!????


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Die Wasservögel fressen sie ja auch (nichtmal die Schwäne haben Ruhe), warum dann nicht mal so nen Wauzi?


Da bin ich auch stark dafür, alle gut was die Räuber dick macht! :m


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



> Gegen 18.30 Uhr schwamm die Frau wie immer weit hinaus. "Ich war noch nicht ganz in der Mitte. Da spürte ich, dass mich etwas am Fuß hat", schildert sie. Sie schüttelte das Tier ab und hob den Fuß ein wenig aus dem Wasser. Da sah sie einen langen Schnitt.



Wie kommen die bei der Aussage auf Zander? Dat war nen Hecht der mal probieren wollte, beim nächsten mal ist dann aber feddich :m da wird zugeschnappt.


----------



## Justhon (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



marca schrieb:


> Vielleicht sehen die Zehen von der Alten eher wie meine geliebten weißen Twister aus!!????




:m

Und an sowas hab ich letztens noch gedacht, wies wohl aussieht wenn ein Fisch nen Badenden beißt|supergri

Dolles Ding, Franz|supergri|supergri|supergri

P.S.: Wobei ich auch die Sache mit dem Zander bezweifle, ich würd eher sagen dass es ein Hecht war.
Zander ist natürlich auch möglich..


MfG


----------



## Ollek (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

|kopfkrat

hm...heute will ich Zanderangeln...Köder Twister Blinker Schimmerin...OK.:m


----------



## bennie (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Oh man, Zander haben auch so unheimlich scharfe Zähne usw...

Grund oder Schwimmer?


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



bennie schrieb:


> ...
> Grund oder Schwimmer?



Am Drachkovich System gezupft würde ich vorschlagen |supergri


----------



## Laksos (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Oh Mann, Franz,

Wahnsinn,

bei euch gibt's vielleicht Sachen...!|uhoh:#6


----------



## Pikepauly (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Ich sammel hier grad nen paar Attractoren zusammen und dann rauf auffe Bahn. Das Problem kann man doch lösen!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Ja angelt denn da bei euch keiner auf Raubfische??? Wenn die schon so ausgehungert sind, dass sie sich an Badegästen versuchen muss das als Angler mit nem passenden Köder doch ein Leichtes sein!!!


----------



## Micky (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Ist der Redakteur ein EX-Angestellter der BILDZEITUNG?

Meine neue These dazu: 
Hat das Ungeheuer von Loch Ness das Gewässer gewechselt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Wer weiss schon, was da in operpfälzischen Gewässern für Mutationen rumschwimmen.

Ich kenn ja nur einen Oberpfälzer persönlich soweit ich weiss (unsern Franz), da halt ich aber inzwischen viel für möglich......
)))

Stichwort Genmanipulation und so.....

)))


----------



## NorbertF (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Das kommt alles vom lecker Weissbier. Da wächst man gut ab.
Meine Vermutung ist der Zander trinkt gern ne Halbe.


----------



## Pfandpirat (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung ist der Zander trinkt gern ne Halbe.



Die einzig logische Schlußfolgerung.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



> Meine Vermutung ist der Zander trinkt gern ne Halbe.



Tja.. wer kanns ihm auch verdenken... bei unserem guten Bier :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Oh man, das nimmt ja Ausmaße an. |bigeyes

Die Füße der Schwimmerin waren in Weißbier gebadet, ist sie Bedienung in einer Kneipe? Hat jemand sein Bierglas zuvor über ihre Füße geschüttet? #c oder war sie etwa läufig? oder welches Aroma hat sie benutzt , das wäre hochinteressant? tauchen wir demnächst alle unsere GuFis in Weißbier? Was war mit der "Käsequante" los? |kopfkrat 

Ich hoffe Detektiv Franz_16 ermittelt schon diesbezüglich. :g

Und Pikepauly packt jetzt schon seine weiblichen Attraktoren in großer Menge als Topköder ein und rauscht gen Süden herunter um das Monster zu fassen .... :g :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



> Was war mit der "Käsequante" los?


Dürfte auch ein interessanter Ansatz für die Produzenten/Entwickler/Hersteller von Lockstoffe und Aromen sein )))


----------



## soneji (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ja angelt denn da bei euch keiner auf Raubfische??? Wenn die schon so ausgehungert sind, dass sie sich an Badegästen versuchen muss das als Angler mit nem passenden Köder doch ein Leichtes sein!!!


 
Ja ach
auf nach *Weiherhammer!!*​


----------



## Schmoeller (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Ich bin mal gespannt, wann der 1. Angelhersteller Fuss- oder Zehenwobbler anbietet. Das wird DER Verkaufsschlager. :q:q

Gruß und Petri,
Frank


----------



## Esox_Maximus (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch stark dafür, alle gut was die Räuber dick macht! :m


 

Das wäre aber ein ganz schön gruseliges Bild wenn dich beim Ausnehmen von einem Räuber so ein halb verdauter Pudel anglotzt. Also ich hätte dann keine Lust mehr den Fisch zu essen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



Esox_Maximus schrieb:


> Das wäre aber ein ganz schön gruseliges Bild wenn dich beim Ausnehmen von einem Räuber so ein halb verdauter Pudel anglotzt.


Mußt den Magen ja nicht aufschneiden! :m

Also bei einer Schlange und ner Kröte hat es mir nichts ausgemacht, Hecht war lecker!

Apropos: gibt gerade eine Parallelthread mit Mageninhalten, was schon alles in Fischen gefunden wurde. Wenn man sich vorstellt, daß ein Barsch oder Karpfen Nacktschnecken und Blutegel frißt, wirkt das ja auch nicht gerade appetitlich. Oder Wollhandkraben. Dann schon lieber Pudel und Dackel!
Die Innereien ißt man ja (normalerweise) aber nicht mit. :g


----------



## HD4ever (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

na .... ob das in der Tat ein Zander war ... |bigeyes
wenn dann tippe ich auch eher mal aufn Hecht ...


----------



## Heilbutt (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Servus Franz,
wo bekommt man dafür Tageskarten!!!????!!!

...man könnte dort ein "Anglerboard-Megazander-Hegefischen"
veranstalten.

Vielleicht hätte jemand Glück und erwischt das Viech - noch
mit Fußkettchen zwischen den Zähnen....!!!

Das gäbe ne Schlagzeile....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Franz_16 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Hallo Holger,
ich weiß nicht ob man für das Gewässer Tageskarten bekommt. 

Könnte mich aber mal schlau machen 

Ich wäre bei einer "Monsterzander-Jagd" aber auf jeden Fall dabei 

Freitag und Samstag hätte ich Zeit... 

Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich mal nachfragen, ob man für den See Karten kriegt...


----------



## Donauhannes (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Da wär ich auch sofort dabe!!!
Brauchen dringend Tagesjarten und ab die LUZI!!


----------



## Walstipper (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Was mich mal interessieren würde ist wie die darauf kamen das es ein Zander gewesen sein soll. Wäre das an den Zähnen ermittelbar? Das Hechte so etwas tuen ist nämlich nichts neues und somit viel warscheinlicher, logischer. Vielleicht nahm sich der Redakteur dreißt heraus das gute Blatt aus abschreckenden, anziehenden Gründen doch mit Zander anstatt Hecht zu betiteln.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Alles klar, ich mach mich schlau... und wenns Tageskarten gibt, dann jagen wir den: Monsterzander

:q :q


----------



## Altbiertrinker (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Also, wenn das vor der Küste von Südengland passiert wäre, würde ich sagen das es ein weißer Hai gewesen wäre|supergri Vielleicht war es hier die mitteleuropäische Killerforelle|wavey:


----------



## Sxxlflx (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Meldung gehört weiterverbreitet ))
> Da dürfte doch einige vom Baden in Angelgewässern abschrecken.....




Das bringt eher 1000e Angler dahin, welche dann dicht an dicht sitzen...und wenn das Tierchen dann tatsächlich beißt, schwimmt es einmal durch alle schnüre und jeder zieht und zerrt wie ein Doofer an seiner Rute...so sind wir Angler halt 




Walstipper schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde ist wie die darauf kamen das es ein Zander gewesen sein soll. Wäre das an den Zähnen ermittelbar? Das Hechte so etwas tuen ist nämlich nichts neues und somit viel warscheinlicher, logischer.




Zander attackieren bei der verteidigung ihgrer brut ebenfalls alles was den Weg kreuzt...Da die Schwimmerin weit draußen war und der teich an die 8 m sein soll, fällt das mit dem nest veteidigen zwar eher aus (es sei denn die bauen neuerdings Schaumnester und der Oberfläche), aber was wissen wir denn was in so nem Zanderhirn vor sich geht...bei dem Wetter spieln doch eh alle verrückt...


----------



## Walstipper (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



Soulfly schrieb:


> Das bringt eher 1000e Angler dahin, welche dann dicht an dicht sitzen...und wenn das Tierchen dann tatsächlich beißt, schwimmt es einmal durch alle schnüre und jeder zieht und zerrt wie ein Doofer an seiner Rute...so sind wir Angler halt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Aber könnte man nicht anhand der tiefen Bissspuren Zander auschließen, wie siehts aus?


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Aber könnte man nicht anhand der tiefen Bissspuren Zander auschließen, wie siehts aus?



Dazu müsste man die Bisswunde sehen, aber die dort angegebene Tiefe von 1,5 cm spricht schon eigentlich gegen Zander. Eher für einen Hecht. Die paar Beißerchen da im Zandermaul sind nicht der Rede Wert, beim Hecht da sieht es ganz anders aus.


----------



## Ammersee-angler (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll, mir wollte auch mal jemand erzählne, das er mitten am Nachmittag von nem aal angefallen worden ist. Vielleicht wars nur nen Stecken wo muscheln dran waren. des sieht auch aus wie so schnitte und geht sau tief rein.


----------



## Sxxlflx (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



Ammersee-angler schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll, mir wollte auch mal jemand erzählne, das er mitten am Nachmittag von nem aal angefallen worden ist. Vielleicht wars nur nen Stecken wo muscheln dran waren. des sieht auch aus wie so schnitte und geht sau tief rein.



war wohl ein sogenannter Würgeaal...die lauern auch oft in Bäumen, wo sich sich von ihren wiesenwanderungen erholen...|bigeyes


wenn's wirklich ein Monsterzander war, dann kann ich mir das schon gut vorstellen...auch wenn Zander längst nicht so viele Zähne haben, aber von der länge her sind sie ab ner bestimmten größe auch nicht zu verachten...aber wie auch immer, alle Spekulationen nützen nichts ohne Foto der Bißwunde...


p.s. Muschelstecken können meines Wissens nach nicht schwimmen


----------



## Ammersee-angler (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Ich tippe immer noch auf Baum mit muscheln.


----------



## Reisender (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Klasse sache, ich habe gleich um die Ecke ein Altersheim !!!!
Mal sehen wer Köfi spielen möchte.............Ein versuch macht Kluch...:q


----------



## Gralf (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



Soulfly schrieb:


> wie auch immer, alle Spekulationen nützen nichts ohne Foto der Bißwunde...



Also muss einer dahin und den Fuß knipsen.

Ich spekuliere aber schon ohne Foto weiter: Irendein Müll. Von abgebrochenen Paddeln bis zu kunstvoll versenkten Bierflaschen geht da alles. Die Badegäste sind phantasievoll, wenn es um das Kühlen von Getränken geht. 

Also muss auch noch einer da schnorcheln gehn.

Am bequemsten wäre es, man könnte es einem Kormoran in die Schuhe schieben. Die sind ja sonst auch an allem Schuld.:q


----------



## Dorschknorpel (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

:q:q





Reisender schrieb:


> Klasse sache, ich habe gleich um die Ecke ein Altersheim !!!!
> Mal sehen wer Köfi spielen möchte.............Ein versuch macht Kluch...:q


|muahah:der ist wirklich gut.
Wie warm ist es momentan in Bayern|kopfkrat?
Ich meine Weißbier Sonne und so... 
Wenn man sich so eine ältere Dame an einer kräftigen Jerkrute vorstellt...Versuch macht kluch:q


----------



## Buschmann (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Sag mir lieber mal einer wo man den konservierten Käse fuß geruch von der alten kaufen kann!!! Wenns gut fängt!? |kopfkrat:q


----------



## sebastian (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Ich könnt mir viel besser vorstellen das sich da einfach ein hecht auf den Fuß gestürzt hat, halt ich für viel wahrscheinlicher weil die lauern irgendwo, hungrig und nervös, und dann zieht wer seinen Fuß am Maul vorbei, und schon beisst er zu.
Trotzdem voll ungut die Situation das wünsch ich keinem, da geh ich lieber im Karpfenteich schwimmen


----------



## Sxxlflx (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



sebastian schrieb:


> da geh ich lieber im Karpfenteich schwimmen



das halte ich für weitaus gefährlicher...so ein 40 pfünder probiert nicht erst, der saugt gleich komplett ein...|bigeyes


----------



## Marius93 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Also ich glaube auch das es ein Hecht war oder sie hatte Käse Füße villeicht wars dann ne barbe :q:q


----------



## Axel123 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Für das Käsearoma stelle ich meine Socken zur Verfügung.

Einfach den Köder drin einwickeln und zwei Tage ziehen lassen, das klappt bestimmt.


----------



## Queequeg (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Also dieser Hinweis,



			
				Öcher Jong schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sehen die Zehen von der Alten eher wie meine geliebten weißen Twister aus!!????


 
ergibt da von allen Möglichkeiten den meisten Sinn. Der Urzander wollte die leckere 5er Parade auf einmal ansaugen, es gabe ein sattes Tock und da isses halt passiert


----------



## Chrizzi (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



Reisender schrieb:


> Klasse sache, ich habe gleich um die Ecke ein Altersheim !!!!
> Mal sehen wer Köfi spielen möchte.............Ein versuch macht Kluch...:q


 

Du weißt aber, dass lebende KöFi verboten sind |kopfkrat. 

Vielleicht solltest du dir auch einfach nen Drilling an den großen Zeh binden (Tesafilm oder Gummiband) und da mal selbst baden gehen. Wäre sicherlich ein sehr interessanter Drill, wenn der Fisch groß genug ist.... da solltest du dir vorsichtshalber Schwimmflügel einpacken :m


----------



## esox_105 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

... die olle muß ja ganz gut Scweißmauken haben, wenn sich schon Raubfische auf ihre Käsefüße stürzen ... 


... ich werd demnächst mal mit meinen alten Arbeitssocken als Köder zum angeln gehen ... :m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Ich glaube es war ein Kuhwiesenwaller....*duck und wech*


----------



## AlBundy (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Ich staune eigentlich immer wieder, wie oft doch solche Geschichten im Leben "vorkommen"! |kopfkrat

Vor ein paar Jahren war ich zur Weihnachtszeit mit einem guten Freund mal wieder zum jährlichen abangeln ann'ner Talsperre.
An der Stelle, die wir uns zum fischen gesucht hatten, befindet sich eine Sauna am Zeltplatz unweit vom Wasser. Es ist da üblich, nach beenden des Saunagang's sich Abkühlung in der Talsperre zu verschaffen. Auch wenn schon Schnee liegt. 
...nun wurden wir von einer Person in Schlappen und Wickelrock (Handtuch) freundlich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, das an diesem Strandabschnitt im flacheren Wasser mit überaus agressiven halbmeter Zandern zu rechnen ist, die nackten Saunagängern beim laufen und schwimmen im Wasser in die Waden beissen würden. Mit aussagekräftiger Miene hätte er es beim Leben von ...irgendeinem Familienmitglied?!... auch geschworen! |bla:

Wir bedankten uns natürlich, sichtlich geschockt/verwundert  über seine Ausführungen... :g:q


Wir haben es uns dann die ganze Zeit beim fischen so richtig gedanklich bunt ausgemalt das Zenario, ...köstlich! :vik:

Die kleinen fiessen WADENBEISSER, bzw jetzt auch Fußfetischisten!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Nach der Sauner nackt in den See..da hätte ich mehr Angst um mein****** als um meine Waden


----------



## Ulli3D (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Eine ganze Schwimmerin halte ich als Köder für etwas unglücklich wegen der Probleme beim Auswerfen. Reicht vielleicht auch ein einzelnes Bein ;+


----------



## Buschmann (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Vielleicht war es ja auch ein anderer absurder geruch der den fisch verlockt hat......|bigeyes:q:q(weiß wer was gemeint is?)


----------



## Pikepauly (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Boardferkel 08.2007
Meine Stimme hast Du!


----------



## robi_N (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Das Barben und Störe auf Käse beissen wusste ich ja, aber ein Zander? #d Sowas hab ich noch nie gehört.

Kann man vllt. bald von Berkley Gulp - Füsse kaufen zum fangen von kapitalen Zandern! :vik::q

Gute Besserung der guten Faru


----------



## Gralf (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



robi_N schrieb:


> Kann man vllt. bald von Berkley Gulp - Füsse kaufen zum fangen von kapitalen Zandern! :vik::q



Macht euch nicht von der Angelindustrie abhängig. Natur ist Trumpf.

Bewahre meine Gummifische jetzt nur noch in meinen Laufschuhen auf. Oben noch die Socken vom 10km Lauf draufstopfen als Aromaversiegelung!|licht


----------



## Big Rolly (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Der arme Fisch war bestimmt ausgehungert und hat dann aben auf Käsefüsse reagiert :vik::vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Evt. hats dem Zander aber auch gerriecht sich immer faltige Ärs*he an zusehen und da ist er durchgedreht und hat gebissen


----------



## angelemanze (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Hornhaut sich löste und somit ein Twister vorlag;-)


----------



## robi_N (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Evt. hats dem Zander aber auch gerriecht sich immer faltige Ärs*he an zusehen und da ist er durchgedreht und hat gebissen


 

Haha stimmt man soll die ja auch mit so rasselwobblern agressiv machen. das klappt mit schrumpel är***en sicher auch.
wie wär es denn wenn ich nen rasselwobbler im schrumpel a.... design kaufe? mit käsegeschmack


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Also ich wollte mir nicht die Rentner von unten anschauen müssen

Hehe..von Illex kommt bald ein neues Modell auf dem Markt..''das kleine Ars*chloch''


----------



## Ascanius (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

also wenn das ein zander war dann muss ich mein bild von dem fisch als scheuen und vorsichtigen räuber ja wohl nochmal überdenken wenn die schon auf einen großen rumplatschenden schwimmer/in losgehen mhmmm............


----------



## florian1603 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Ich glaub schon, dass das eher ein Zander war, weil ein Hecht denk ich mir hätte einmal zugepackt und wär dann wieder weg.

Kann aber eigtl. genauso gut ein Hecht gewesen sein.

Bei uns an einem See wurde auch schon mal ner Frau von nem Hecht an den roten Zehen gebissen. Und an nem anderem Badeweiher geht das gerücht um, dass ein Kind schon mal von nem Waller gebissen wurde. Wobei man da auch vorsichtig sein muss ob das jetzt der Waller war oder ein spitzer stein mit dem sich das Kind aufgeschnitten hat!!

In diesem Sinne

Baden auf eigene Gefahr


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



florian1603 schrieb:


> Ich glaub schon, dass das eher ein Zander war, weil ein Hecht denk ich mir hätte einmal zugepackt und wär dann wieder weg.
> 
> Kann aber eigtl. genauso gut ein Hecht gewesen sein.
> 
> ...




mfg Flo


----------



## Joka (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich warte auch täglich drauf dass einer unserer 3 2,x Meter Welse nen Hund verschluckt.
> Da ist ne Hundeschule in der Nähe und überall laufen die Köter rum und machen nen Heidenradau und Dreck
> Die Wasservögel fressen sie ja auch (nichtmal die Schwäne haben Ruhe), warum dann nicht mal so nen Wauzi?




Torfkopp  #d


----------



## Pikepauly (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

@Joka
Musst doch nicht so schimpfen!


----------



## Ammersee-angler (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Mir ist noch was eingefallen. Das bekannte Sommerloch in der Presse|kopfkrat


----------



## Lachsy (1. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Ich weis wer es war, gundula, der Zander den schon theactor gefressen hatte, und alle auf der jagd nach ihm waren :q


----------



## goeddoek (3. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich sammel hier grad nen paar Attractoren zusammen und dann rauf auffe Bahn. Das Problem kann man doch lösen!




Entschuldige, dass ich Dich hier korrigiere, Gerrit - aber die Leute heißen "Senioren" :q:q:q:q

oder meintest Du "TheActoren" ? ;-))

Aber sobald Du genug von denen zusammenhast, komm ich gerne mit. Können ja 'ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden :q:q


----------



## Käptn Nemo (3. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Ich tippe ja auf einen Zander den nen Hecht hätte der alten Dame bestimmt nicht nur eine Schnittwunde zugefügt, da wäre der Fuß ein wenig zerkratzter|bla:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

ich denke sie ist beim Schwimmen mit einem Bein am Grund aufgekommen und hat sich dabei an einer Muschel, Scherbe einer Maisdose o.ä. verletzt. Ist mir auch schon passiert


----------



## Ammersee-angler (3. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> ich denke sie ist beim Schwimmen mit einem Bein am Grund aufgekommen und hat sich dabei an einer Muschel, Scherbe einer Maisdose o.ä. verletzt. Ist mir auch schon passiert


 
Hab ich auch schon gemeint, die Verletzungen schauen echt aus, wie Messer-bzw. Zahnschnitte. Vorallem die Tiefe. 2,5cm Fleischwunde, wenn es echt ein Hecht oder Zander gewesen wäre, dann hätter er sicherlich gemerkt, dass es keine Beute ist und hätte nicht weiter zugebissen.


----------



## E-radicate (3. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Der Ansicht wie FischAndy1980 bin ich auch :g


----------



## Fishzilla (3. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Ich finde das alles gar nicht zum lachen.
Mir ist auch so was ähnliches passiert.
Beim Köfiangeln ein Hammerbiss.
Dieses linke Viech zog mich komplett in die Fluten der Elbe.
Da angekommen, lauerten seine miesen Kollegen Rotauge, Rotfeder sowie Brasse, die linke Ratte.
Ich konnte geradeso entkommen, wohlgemerkt mit Verletzungen die es in sich hatten.
Mir fällt es bis heute schwer, darüber zu reden.
Bin völlig fertig.....


----------



## hans albers (3. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

:q:q:q

gut ,dass freund "stint" (die zuweilen piranha-mässige
züge annehmen können)  nicht auch noch dabei war.

greetz
hans


----------



## donlotis (3. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

So ein Artikel kann nur entstehen, wenn ein angelnder Journalist aus der Oberpfalz im Sommer Langeweile hat...! |kopfkrat

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Gardenfly (3. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Das währe doch eine tolle Geschäftsidee, bissige Fische an Vereine vermieten die von Personen belästigt werden den nicht in den Sinn kommt das wir Angler die einzigen sind die für die Gewässernutzung bezahlen.


----------



## Tulpe (3. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



donlotis schrieb:


> So ein Artikel kann nur entstehen, wenn ein angelnder Journalist aus der Oberpfalz im Sommer Langeweile hat...! |kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß donlotis


 


ja oder wenn er sie mit der spinnangel erwischt hat und nun alles auf den armen zander schiebt?


----------



## andreas0815 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Meldung gehört weiterverbreitet ))
> Da dürfte doch einige vom Baden in Angelgewässern abschrecken.....


 

*Hallo Thomas9904,*

ich gebe Dir hier voll recht denn wenn ich sehe wie bei unseren *Angelweihern, *werden ja als *Schwimmbäder* benützt,muß ich mich Fragen warum die Warnschilder welche aufgestellt werden nicht beachtet werden!!!#q

Hier müßten viel konsequentere Kontrollen durchgeführt werden!#6


*ANGELN IST MEHR ALS EIN HOBBY ES IST EINE LEBENSEINSTELLUNG !!!!!*



____________________Gruß Andreas


----------



## Big Fins (4. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



Ammersee-angler schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon gemeint, die Verletzungen schauen echt aus, wie Messer-bzw. Zahnschnitte. Vorallem die Tiefe. 2,5cm Fleischwunde, wenn es echt ein Hecht oder Zander gewesen wäre, dann hätter er sicherlich gemerkt, dass es keine Beute ist und hätte nicht weiter zugebissen.


Hechtzähne sind schon verdammt scharf, das wissen wir doch. Nun stelle man sich so ein großen Revierhecht vor mit seinen 25-30Pfd der zufällig im Oberwasser steht wegen leichten Sauerstoffmangel. Da kommt nun so ein Brathähnchen vorbei und Meister Esox sieht sich in seinem Revier bedroht, sagts Schnapp und schon "vertreibt" er den Eindringling.
Ich möchte nicht von einem Hecht, egal welcher Größe, gebissen werden.


----------



## andreas0815 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

*Hallo,*


ich glaube nicht das es ein Zander war............;+



_*Wenn die Wahrheit weh tut, machst du was falsch!*_



_*_________________Gruß Andreas*_


----------



## Zanderkisser (5. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> ich denke sie ist beim Schwimmen mit einem Bein am Grund aufgekommen und hat sich dabei an einer Muschel, Scherbe einer Maisdose o.ä. verletzt. Ist mir auch schon passiert


 
So etwas tip ich auch....

Das Gewässer ist glaub ich privat, d. h. mehrere private Besitzer. Soweit ich weiß, gibt´s hierfür keine Karten. Hab auch noch nie jemanden fischen sehen, obwohl unser Angelgewässer nebenan ist... Hab dort auch schon mal nen toten kapitalen Aal gesehen mit gut nem Meter....

Zanderkisser


----------



## b&z_hunter (5. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Hallo !

Selbiges geschah bei uns auch schon und zwar am Großen Müllroser See. Allerdings immer zur Laichzeit und warum? 
Genau weil das Männchen ja bekanntlicher weise den Laich bzw. die Laichgrube bewacht und wer dann zu nahe kommt wird attackiert.
Übrigens ist das gar nicht soooo selten.
Auch Taucher könne ein Lied von singen.
Es handelt sich also nicht um eine Sommerloch Zeitungsente.


----------



## klaus_boes (11. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Meine Herr`n!!
Ein Zander hat mich zwar noch nicht gebissen,aber letzte Woche hab`ich mir beim Angeln zwei Finger gebrochen. Auch nicht schlecht. ( ...Anglerlatein u. Gelaber lesen !)


----------



## andreas0815 (11. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



klaus_boes schrieb:


> Meine Herr`n!!
> Ein Zander hat mich zwar noch nicht gebissen,aber letzte Woche hab`ich mir beim Angeln zwei Finger gebrochen. Auch nicht schlecht. ( ...Anglerlatein u. Gelaber lesen !)


 
*Hallo,*

aber höchstwarscheinlich ohne Fremdeinwirkung oder war der Fang so schwer?

Spaß bei Seite wünsche gute Besserung..........#6



_Nichts ist schöner als Bootsangeln - wenn man am Abend noch das Boot festmachen kann!_ 



_______________Gruß aus Niederbayern


----------



## Francis80 (11. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

ja aj die bösen fische-blutrünstig und gefährlich.

bei so einer geschichte kommt mir das kotzen hoch.

die alte sollte sich mal zehennägel schneiden.

aber lieber auf nen fisch schiebn !

ne ne ne ...


----------



## andreas0815 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

*Hallo Zusammen,*


es ist schon eigenartig das man von diesen Vorfall jetzt garnichts mehr hört oder liest!!!!!!!!!!!!!;+


oder höre,lese ich nur nichts mehr???????????????#d


_________________________Petri


----------



## Big Fish Hunter (31. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Moin Hunter,
ich kenne zwei Berufstaucher und werde mal nachfragen.
Ich denke diese werden sich vor Lachen auf die Schenkel schlagen.
Ich tippe eher darauf: Die Frau hat sich an Unrat den Fuß aufgerissen.

Gruß aus Friedland


----------



## Wallerschreck (31. August 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

wer weiß ob die nicht einfach in eine kaputte Bierflasche getreten ist. Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass selbst ein noch so ausgehungerter Zander sich an so einem krawallmachenden Pottwal vergeht. Andererseits, wer weiß vielleicht hat der Fuß ja nach totem Fisch gerochen


----------



## Blausi (1. September 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Moin,
mein kleiner Beitrag dazu.
"Tiefe und Länge der Wunde(n) lassen nur eines zu,ein gewaltiger,aggresiver,mies gelaunter Hecht" !

Alles klar Jungs und Mädels..........

#6

Aber mal was anderes,damals war ich noch "Lütt",auf Hochdeutsch,Klein.
Ich war bei Burgtiefe/Fehmarn an einem Wellenbrecher schwimmen,da kam rechts aus den Steinen irgendwas raus zwickte mich in den großen Zeh und war wieder weg !
Hab nur einen Schatten gesehen......
Am Strand dann zurück hat der Zeh geblutet,und das ist kein Witz !


----------



## Ammersee-angler (1. September 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, wenn man sieht wie die Hechte oder Zander ihre Beutefischen zerfetzen, glaub ich kaum, das selbst wenn ein Hecht einen Schwimmer beißt nur ein oder zwei Tiefe Wunden zu sehen sind.


----------



## leowar (1. September 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

ein fetter Ü-Meter Hecht schon *lach* besonders wenn der besoffen ist weil alle reinschnullern im See und vorher nen Bier getrunken haben *grins*   :m


----------



## butje_hh (2. September 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Hmmm im Sommer? ungewöhnlich, aber während der Laichzeit gehen die Zandermännchen auf alles lso was dem Gelege zu nahe kommt. Ich hab bei einem Bekanntem(Taucher) mal ein Foto gesehen wie ein Zander vorbeischwimmende Taucher attackiert. Nein keine Montage, es waren mehrere Taucher und als der zweite attackiert wurde haben die sich auf die lauer gelegt und einer ist nochmal vorbeigeschwommen.
Aber außerhalb der Laichzeit? Eher nicht, denke ich.
Vileicht ist sie grad über die Schnur eines Spinnfischers geschwommen und der hat ihr den Effzett ubern Fuß gezogen.
Tja Phantasie ist was feines, aber das mit den Tauchern stimmt


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (5. September 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

respekt, den zander würde ich ja mal gerne sehen. in der regel ist es ja so, dass die fische im allgemeinen sehr scheu sind und ich glaube auch nicht das es einer war. denn wir wissen als angler ganz gut, wie scheu diese tierchen sind und schwer am harken zu bekommen. ich denke es wird doch eher irgend etwas ausgesetztes gewesen sein. schließlich kommen ja die wildesten sachen vor #h


----------



## WallerKalle04 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Da wird sich meine Freundin aber wundern wenn ich ihr demnächst wenn wir schwimmen gehen nen wirbel am bikini montiere!:q


----------



## KaiAllround (5. September 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Vor jahren sagte mein Vater mir ist sowas ähnliches auch in Mecklenburg Passiert bloß dort wurde ein kleiner junge gebissen! Der Zander wurde von Tauchern mit der Harpuhne gejagt und war 1.10m...


----------



## Living Dead (5. September 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



KaiAllround schrieb:


> Vor jahren sagte mein Vater mir ist sowas ähnliches auch in Mecklenburg Passiert bloß dort wurde ein kleiner junge gebissen! Der Zander wurde von Tauchern mit der Harpuhne gejagt und war 1.10m...



...und hatte ein Gebiss aus Stahl!


----------



## KaiAllround (5. September 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



Living Dead schrieb:


> ...und hatte ein Gebiss aus Stahl!



Was!?!?!


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (6. September 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

es ist doch alles eher unwarscheinlich. ich denke nicht dass das ein zander war. es kommt vor, dass man sich an fische verletzten kann, aber dann eher so das man beim baden und springen von einem baum,steg, sprungbrett eher drauf springen tut. mir selbst ist das auch schonmal passiert, das ich auf dem rücken eines barsches gelandet bin.auch das es schon einmal vorgekommen sein soll mit welsen die kleine hunde gefressen haben sollen. ich sage mal das es nur ein natüricher reflex des fisches ist zu zu schnappen wenn ein kleiner hund genau auf im springen tut. ich bleibe dabei, das es kein zander war sonderen eher etwas ausgesetztes. schließlich wurden selbst schon in der spree ( berlin) pyraniers gefangen wurden die leute nicht mehr halten konnten und ausgesetzt haben. das sind zwar fische die nur im salzwasser leben können aber das war irgend eine art.


----------



## maxderangler (18. September 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Die hatte den Zander zu !100 % ! geärgert der is doch bestimmt normal brav so ein süsser Zander


----------



## maxderangler (18. September 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

die hatte den armen zander nur geärgert dumme schwimmerin^^


----------



## hechtnase (19. September 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Klingt unwahrscheinlich, aber warum nicht ?
Könnte natürlich auch ein Hecht gewesen sein!
Eigentlich Latte, wir werden es nie erfahren!
Es sollten viel mehr Leute in solchen Gewässern schwimmen gehen, dann hätte man Daten für eine Statistik..... )))))


----------



## Hamburgo (20. September 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

wurden selbst schon in der spree ( berlin) pyraniers gefangen wurden die leute nicht mehr halten konnten und ausgesetzt haben. das sind zwar fische die nur im salzwasser leben können aber das war irgend eine art.
....................................................................................................
Ich tippe extrem auf einen ausgesetzten Exoten und bei solcher Bissverletzung( Ich glaube nicht das dieser Artikel ne Vera....e ist!) sag ich auch mal *Pyranha ,* Diese netten Tierchen schwimmen mittlerweile in mehr Gewässern rum als uns lieb ist. Auch in HH Gewässern wurden schon solche Rasiermesser mit Flossen gefangen!!!Übrigens ist der Bursche bei Leibe kein Salzwasserfisch sondern kommt bevorzugt in den Neben und Hauptströmen des Amazonas und Rio Negros vor, und das sind Süßwasserflüße#h


----------



## junglist1 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*

Hallo,
kann da auch was zu beisteuern.
Meine Freundin ist vor Jahren mal beim Schwimmen in 
einem unserer Badeseen von einem Hecht in den Füß gebissen 
wurden.
Ich denke aber, daß der gute eher von Ihrem Zehenring,
welcher so schön glitzert angetan war.
Naja das ergebnis war auf jeden Fall ein Besuch beim Arzt,
welcher die Wunde anschließend vernähte.


----------



## Henryhst (21. September 2007)

*AW: Monster-Zander beißt Schwimmerin*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat letztes Jahr auch einen Hecht gebissen.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WOW echt??
Im normalfall Beiße ich die gebratenen Hechte:q:q


----------

